# Twins Done!!!!



## djleye

The Twins are done. Losing two of three to teh fricken lowly Royals??? So many opportunities squandered this year I don't know where to start!!!!


----------



## Dak

Unfortunately, this batch of Twinkies has been done for a long time.


----------



## Gildog

djleye said:


> The Twins are done. Losing two of three to teh fricken lowly Royals??? So many opportunities squandered this year I don't know where to start!!!!


hey now...I drive by Royals stadium every morning and it doesn't smell like something died in there...well at least not EVERY day!

At least I can get a $2 sub today, a gift from the Twinks losing...but I'd rather have seen a Twins sweep to get them back toward the top, and also to push Royals further in the hole so they do some fricken thing to get better...


----------



## TK33

I hope home plate at the new stadium faces into the prevailing north wind. The pitching staff is going to need it.

Then again with the bombs they have been giving up not even the wind can keep it in the park.


----------



## KEN W

djleye said:


> The Twins are done. Losing two of three to teh fricken lowly Royals??? So many opportunities squandered this year I don't know where to start!!!!


How about losing 2 of 3 to lowly fricken Indians. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

Even worse. Question now is, which season is the anomaly. Last year when the starting pitching was pretty damn good, or this season when it pretty much sucks!!!???


----------



## TK33

djleye said:


> Even worse. Question now is, which season is the anomaly. Last year when the starting pitching was pretty damn good, or this season when it pretty much sucks!!!???


I am voting this year. Just because of the sloppy play, bad at-bats, and lazy pitching. Just not twins baseball, in fact from the owners down to the triple a callups have been a disapointment. I hope they release a few guys just to send a message. That may seem like a gift but all of the pitchers, except guirrere and nathan and the top 6 hitters except mauer are worth way less now than they were in april.


----------



## KEN W

How bad are the Twins starting pitchers????

Nathan hasn't had a save opportunity yet this month.


----------



## njsimonson

Here's the thing...Mauer will win the batting title, and Morneau will lead the AL in RBI, and maybe HR. I am disappointed that the 10-game-winstreak never materialized, and now might be too little to late.

Next Year, Boof comes back and wins 18 with a 3.30 ERA.  Neshek returns to side-slinging setup duties and Nathan saves 45. I hope the bats stick around and we have five guys again with 20+ HR.


----------



## 9manfan

I too believe next year will be a great year,,,,,,,I guess you have to have a off year every now and then,,,,,,,


----------



## njsimonson

...If the Twins can win all six games against Detroit in the remaining 40 or so, they can win the division.

Saturday morning optimism. 

I was holding on to being awake when Joe gave up the 2-2, 2-out homer. Then I fell asleep. Nice to see they pulled it out. Do you remember the days ('06) when Minnesota took 11 or 12 straight from them? That was nice...now it always seems to be something with the Royals.


----------



## TK33

njsimonson said:


> ...If the Twins can win all six games against Detroit in the remaining 40 or so, they can win the division.
> 
> Saturday morning optimism.
> 
> I was holding on to being awake when Joe gave up the 2-2, 2-out homer. Then I fell asleep. Nice to see they pulled it out. Do you remember the days ('06) when Minnesota took 11 or 12 straight from them? That was nice...now it always seems to be something with the Royals.


These might not be done yet, hopefully we are all eating crow in a month :beer:

They do have an easy schedule with the exception of the tigers.


----------



## ruger1

Twins are still in MN?? Didn't I vote to have them sold off? Oh that's right, we decided to spend my tax dollars on some stupid baseball team instead.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

ruger1 said:


> Twins are still in MN?? Didn't I vote to have them sold off? Oh that's right, we decided to spend my tax dollars on some stupid baseball team instead.


Thanks, Target Field will be a lot of fun to go to :lol: :beer:

Would have been nice if the Angels could have pulled out the comeback last night... If we can continue to win every series we should put ourselves into position to stay in the race, but sweeps would definatly be nice


----------



## Gildog

Twinks reached the floor level...back to .500 again and on a 5 game winning streak. Think we can dare to dream a little that they'll get back in the race?

(I've been here in Royals territory for a few years, so 'daring to dream' usually goes out the window by May 1)


----------



## njsimonson

Here's a phone.

Hold it for a while.

Mo with a big pinch-hit walk-off single.

I think I might use my mod powers to retitle this thread.


----------



## 9manfan

WOW,,,,,, up 2-0 in the 9th and nathan BLOWS it big time,,,,,,,,, will be hard to forget this one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## njsimonson

That was the most painful ninth inning I've ever watched. Ever. EVER!

:******: :******: :******: :******: :******:

The season is still not over though.


----------



## djleye

njsimonson said:


> Here's a phone.
> 
> Hold it for a while.
> 
> Mo with a big pinch-hit walk-off single.
> 
> I think I might use my mod powers to retitle this thread.


Were you thinking Twins "really" done!!!??? :wink: 
I hope that you do have to retitle this thread before the end of September, but I seriously doubt it!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

Sounds like you need to Change Your Inner Attitude - DJ! 
:lol: 
One game...still 30 to go, with 7 against Detroit, I'm not closing any books.


----------



## djleye

If they are still 5 down to Detroit that means they would about have to sweep!!!! Tough to do unless they whittle it down a bit before the two Tigers series!!!


----------



## njsimonson

> Tough to do...


Tigers are their only opponents over .500, so not as tough as one would think to win a good majority of the other games. We'll see @ CLE tonight. Go Twins.


----------



## Gooseguy10

njsimonson said:


> Tough to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Tigers are their only opponents over .500, so not as tough as one would think to win a good majority of the other games. We'll see @ CLE tonight. Go Twins.
Click to expand...

yeah, we sure saw what happened at CLE tonight.


----------



## TK33

Gooseguy10 said:


> njsimonson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Tigers are their only opponents over .500, so not as tough as one would think to win a good majority of the other games. We'll see @ CLE tonight. Go Twins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, we sure saw what happened at CLE tonight.
Click to expand...

uhh, no kidding. There was an editorial in the forum today about how the twins season is like last year's. I don't see it, maybe I am missing something. They seem to have had a lot more very bad spells and have beaten themselves more times this year. They also have not played enough small ball at the bottom of the order. Hopefully they can make a run and finish strong and get some pitching help in the offseason.


----------



## Gildog

well the lowly KC Royals tried to help the Twinks by sweeping Detroit in a 3 game series...don't know if the TC boys took very good advantage though.


----------



## Gildog

royals destroyed Detroit last night...KC has got April and September down, now they just need to work on the 4 months in between...hopefully royals keep beating the Tigers then fall apart when playing the Twinks down the stretch...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Twins need to sweep the tigers this weekend or it's over!


----------



## TK33

everybody is loving cuddyer now!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Great first game win!!!!!!!!

Four hours to the next game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gildog

Hey, Detroit won in football on Sunday...their baseball team might as well start a losing streak about now....


----------



## 9manfan

If they win the next two at Detroit I believe they will win the centeral division, a one game playoff would be exciting also, sure hope they pull it off,,,,,,


----------



## njsimonson

Pavano picks now to get shelled?!? GEEZ!

Too many runs left on in the First.

Need some miracle hitting here. Get up on Minor here in the 6th, or else.


----------



## djleye

Hate to say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I told you so!!!!
Unfortunately we now only have the Vikes to cheer for. It is over. They had me at the brink AGAIN!!


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah, djl, but you were wrong. You told me they were done six weeks ago, but they stuck it out to the final week of the season and that is what has made the last six weeks so much fun. Some big wins, some frustrating losses, but they never gave up, particularly against division opponents. And hey, they're still not "done."

:soapbox:

A lot of you guys complain "Oh, they never win big games, oh, they lose in the playoffs, oh they can't compete because they can't beat the Yanks, Saux, Angels...blah, blah, blah."

Well, time to get real. The new era of baseball means that small market teams have a tough time competing in the post season, and they're lucky (or in the case of the Twins, well-managed from Single-A up) to do so in the regular season. Of course you can't expect them to beat the Angels, or the Yankees or the Saux with regularity when the salary of those infields matches the entire TC roster.

Any fairweather schmo can come out in June and say "eh, it's over." But geez, be a damn fan - enjoy the team for what it is, and where it plays. Anyone could have woke up in sixth grade and said "I think I'll cheer for the Yankees, or the Braves, because they're winning." But no, we're REAL fans, for a hardworking team of REAL guys (not overhyped, overpaid, overjuiced, media-mugging primadonnas) who, for the last ten years, do more than what people expect of them in the current baseball setting.

I've enjoyed the season, hope you all did too and are looking forward to next year. The rotation should be strong, the line-up powerful, a great supporting cast, another competitive AL Central division awaits and a new stadium opens which I can't wait to visit - snow, rain, sleet or otherwise!

Go Twins. I'm proud of the way the team played through the injuries to our #1 pitcher, our slugger, and our off-season acquisition, especially down the stretch. I'm still proud to be a Twins fan.

(End Soapbox :lol: )


----------



## djleye

I agree with you Nick. I agonized over these games with the Tigers, trust me. I just get so damn frustrated with the likes of Punto, et al. Guys that cannot hit at this level, but can field the crap out of the ball. I would much rather put up with a couple extra errors for about a 300 average for a second basemen, shortstop and power hitter at third.
I wish I was wrong, but another year without the central division title. It gets frustrating. They need to spend some money with the new ballpark coming in.


----------



## Norm70

the real fans will remeber the days of eric shulstrom, butch husky, otis nixon, pat meares and many others . it ain't over yet. although last night hurt. now the problem is the big market teams are infusing their free agent talent with good farm systems(at least this is what espn tells us)

oh well you gotta remeber slowy, perkins, neshek, bonser, and moreneau are done for the season. liriano took a major crap and our #2 guy is a guy that was cut by one of the worst teams in the majors(pavano) see what happens tonight but i ain't giving up til the fat lady sings.

i think everyone will agree i thought orlando cabera was an awesome pickup. hopefully he sticks around for awhile.


----------



## TK33

They have kept it interesting, finally have played like a team. I don't think it was a good season. They piddled away too many games during the summer, all and all they have underacheived. Pitching staff injuries were the culprit no doubt. I am starting to wonder if Liriano will make it all the way back. Neshek would have definetely helped this year. I still can't figure out why they held on to Ayala for so long.

Delmon Young once again lowered his own low bar today. I hope they get rid of him while they can still get something for him. I can see where he is mad about getting beaned but keep it in the clubhouse, that was pathetic.



> the likes of Punto, et al. Guys that cannot hit at this level, but can field the crap out of the ball. I would much rather put up with a couple extra errors for about a 300 average


ESPN the mag had an article about Yadier Molina and it reminded me of Punto. They said that there is a formula type thing that managers use for players like Punto and Yadier, how many runs and hits they take away versus their futility at the plate. Game of numbers and inches. He is still one of the best infielders in the game. Remember Bartlett, he sucked as a hitter and couldn't bunt.



> Well, time to get real. The new era of baseball means that small market teams have a tough time competing in the post season, and they're lucky (or in the case of the Twins, well-managed from Single-A up) to do so in the regular season. Of course you can't expect them to beat the Angels, or the Yankees or the Saux with regularity when the salary of those infields matches the entire TC roster


not necessarily, the Pohlads have had the money to get 1 or 2 players here and there and they just don't open their purse strings. Either way they have to beat these teams at home. This season they shot themselves in the foot or just got blown away.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

You all know they're not done yet... They still have 2 games until eliminated. Don't forget what the Phils did two years ago to the Mets. I was real worried the Braves might turn the plate on Philly this year. Glad thats over! Don't count the twins down and out just yet. Detroit is not good. Twins would def be the better team to make it. Although I certainly don't think they have what it takes to beat any of the other 7 teams already in...


----------



## njsimonson

> not necessarily, the Pohlads have had the money to get 1 or 2 players here and there and they just don't open their purse strings. Either way they have to beat these teams at home. This season they shot themselves in the foot or just got blown away.


\

We'll see when Mauer's contract comes up shortly, because he'll be the first $30-million-a-year player.

Good game for getting frustrations out yesterday. 8-1 at one point. And, yeah, it's still not over, but I'm not counting on the Sox to do the Twins any favors. Especially with Verlander going one of those games.

Gotta sweep Greinke and the Royals at the Dome to have a chance, and that is a tall order.


----------



## 9manfan

it's never over until it's over, but I think the big lady is warming her voice up


----------



## TK33

I think she just got a glass of ice water.

Need to beat Greinke tomorrow. Would be nice to see them play some small ball.



> We'll see when Mauer's contract comes up shortly, because he'll be the first $30-million-a-year player.


Assuming Mauer stays. I think he will stay for another contract but I wouldn't be surprised if it is a 3 or 4 year deal, in case he decides to go somewhere else to get a title. It will be interesting to say the least. I love the twins but don't like the pohlads. Maybe I watch too much Baseball Tonight. :wink:



> Twins would def be the better team to make it. Although I certainly don't think they have what it takes to beat any of the other 7 teams already in...


Unfortunately you are probably right. That is the one good thing about the short first series, anything can happen.


----------



## njsimonson

...and we'll see you tomorrow night...as they're still not "done."

Sweated out all those walks that came on 3-2 counts, and bloop singles that chipped away at a 10-0 lead. Oy vey.

Help from Ozzie's Sox was much appreciated early on in the night!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I wouldn't be surprised to see them both lose tomorrow, the Sox sweep and the Twins win last game and force a playoff game for the second year in a row. The tigers really are garbage...


----------



## TK33

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see them both lose tomorrow, the Sox sweep and the Twins win last game and force a playoff game for the second year in a row. The tigers really are garbage...


Both the twins and tigers are just riddled with injuries. Who knows where the twins and tigers would be if not for the pitching injuries. The fact that Morneau was playing injured before he went on the DL didn't help either.

When you look at the twins offensive output this year it is pretty impressive, once again too many losses when they scored enough runs to win. Same with the tigers. The one thing with the tigers is that they are starting to get some guys healthy on their staff. One thing for sure whoever wins the AL central will be a scrappy team.



> Sweated out all those walks that came on 3-2 counts, and bloop singles that chipped away at a 10-0 lead. Oy vey.


No kidding. They must have wanted Nathan to get the franchise save record last night? :beer:


----------



## redlabel

djleye said:


> I wish I was wrong, but another year without the central division title. It gets frustrating. They need to spend some money with the new ballpark coming in.


yes, it must be frustrating since they tied last year during for the regular season title and lost in a playoff and they haven't won a division title outright since 2006, when they won the division for the 4th time in 5 years. (2002, 2003, 2004, & 2006.)


----------



## redlabel

djleye said:


> Hate to say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I told you so!!!!
> Unfortunately we now only have the Vikes to cheer for. It is over. They had me at the brink AGAIN!!


Sure glad the Twins players didn't listen to you.

The Metrodome is a greeat place to be spending the weekend, and tomorrow will be exciting with the last regular season game played there, especially with the Tigers game starting an hour before the Twins.

It will be an exciting finish and maybe some playoff games to see.

Next year will be great with the return of outdoor baseball again.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Well the Twins now control their own destiny... that's about all we could ask for! Sure would be nice to not have to go to that one game playoff though!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

WOW!

Too be continued Tuesday.....


----------



## TK33

they have really been impressive. Starting with Mauer and ending with Cuddyer. The list that Mauer is on ranks with the legends and on today's game Cuddyer was on top of a list for September that includes Killebrew. Pretty amazing stuff. Oh if only the bullpen could have held a few games this year. All things considered I like the chances on Tuesday, Baker vs Porcello in the dome. No Verlander, now the twins just need to keep that twin killer Inge in check.

I hope everyone got to see the Metrodome closing show. A lot of great memories there. Especially the 91 series, the best ever. Nice tribute to Kirby as well.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Told you... Don't ever question my baseball knowledge :lol: Well I only got it half right, but still! Knew there was gonna be another playoff game. This year they got it though...


----------



## njsimonson

Wow! What a great way to finish the last weekend of the season!

That Metrodome Moments Countdown was awesome, also the All-Metrodome team and player ceremony after the game, I caught myself tearing up a bit, especially when they put the Puck tribute up.

Now, Baker & the Twins vs. Porcello and the Tigers for all the AL Central Marbles! Hooo-frickin-raaaaah! One more game for the DOME!!!

Remind me when I meet Ozzie Guillen to buy him a beer. I know that sounds weird, but hey...what they did was amazing help.

And the Twins are still not "done!"


----------



## djleye

I said all alongthat no one would be happier if they were NOT done, so I am also ecstatic!!
Great tribute after the game. My father has been dealing with some memory issues and it was awesome to see his face light up when they showed some of the moments of the series games that he was at!!! talk about tearing up a bit!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Say Dan.....how about that Kubel you USED to hate so much?I bet your'e his biggest fan now.


----------



## djleye

He has definately turned it around...  ...even my wife was teasing me about what "Mr. Popout" has done "this year"!!! Just wonder if he can do it again next year. There are lots of guys that have one good year and then never again. Hopefully this is a trend and not a mirage.

Delmon.......he is another story!!! :lol:

Great week to be a MN sports fan, hopefully all turns out well for the teams involved!!!  :wink:


----------



## Gildog

njsimonson said:


> And the Twins are still not "done!"


From a former 'Sotan living here in the sports desert that is Kansas City...YOU'RE WELCOME!!

hope the Twinks win a playoff game this year after losing last year's...


----------



## njsimonson

YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GREATEST GAME EVER!!!!!!


----------



## djleye

Nick, you cooking up the crow..........'Cause Im eating it tonight...........and it never tasted better. My son was just going wild during that game.

Casilla is damn lucky he got that hit after his base running gaff and third base earlier!!!!!


----------



## Gildog

good coupla days to be a MN sportsfan!

I LOVE to hear the KC sportstalk radio guys eat crow about talking bad about the Twins or the Vikes...all day today it was either A) how the Chiefs screwed up by letting go of Jared Allen, now how's he doin' playing for the Purple, or B) how the Tigers would beat the Twins and cause untold suffering for Twins fans because it was 'that' close....priceless now!

oh, and the Royals announced today that all the coaching staff will be back next year (except for first base and bullpen coaches)...this on a team that lost almost 100 games...why change such a good thing??

Thank Goodness I can root on the old home teams!!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Called it...


----------



## Hunter_58346

The unemployment rate in Detroit just went WAY up!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

I was going to change the title...but I figured I'd leave it for ya DJL!

That game was the season in a nutshell. Down, claw back, down again, big hit, down again, down further, lucky break, pull even, Punto proves his worth with a cutdown at home, baserunning error. Then the two speedsters who have been in Gardy's doghouse for the past 6 weeks combine for the winning run and the winning hit.

UNFREEKINBELIEVABLE!!!!

Talk more tomorrow, seriously running on Empty.

GOD BLESS TWINS TERRITORY!!! WE TRULY ARE SOME BLESSED FANS!!! WAHOOO!!!!

Question to ponder tonight...and after Sunday's game. Where does Game 163, the division clincher rank in the Metrodome Moments list?!?


----------



## smalls

Even the great baseball mind that I am (remember when I dominated djleye last year), I didn't see this type of drama and excitement unfolding over the last 2 months of the season.

I am emotionally exhausted, totally spent and I can only imagine what the players feel like at the moment. I hope they can recharge 'fore tomorrows matchup against the evil empire.

We're 0-7 against the Yankees this year... that means were due, right? They have 9 players that have .800+ OPS for the season, not an easy out in the lineup. They have four very good starting pitchers and with Phil Hughes finding his own as a setup guy... a very good bullpen. Logic tells us that we have no reason believing we can be remotely competitive in this series, but emotion and momentum contradict that logic to help even the playing field... game on you smarmy bastards.

Oh, and Nick, likely one of the top 5 games in Dome history tonight. It had all the ingredients of greatness (comebacks, playoff significance, extra innings, great defensive plays, jams).


----------



## Springer

I was stuck working till 7 figured i'd miss the game but I was able to see more than enough since it didn't end till 9.

That HAS to rank up there with one of the best in the Dome. :beer:


----------

